# NIF Number: Where Do I Get It?



## Psauceda (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi,

My partner and I are planning to move to Lisbon in March 2019. He is a Portuguese citizen but has never lived in Portugal.

My understanding is that we can get his/our NIF numbers prior to moving and that will simplify a few things when we actually move there. 

We will be in Lisbon in September 2018 for vacation and would like to get the NIF out of they way then. Can anyone tell me where to go? We will be staying in an AirBnB in Bairro Alto.

Many thanks,
Paul


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Any fiscal office in any Camara/Town Hall


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

As a non-EU citizen, you'll need to bring a fiscal representative. That can be a foreigner who has permanent residency, or a Portuguese citizen. BUT I have no idea if the citizen must also be a resident.


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Can you apply via the Portugese Consulate in UK?


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

No. You apply at any finances in Portugal. If you are buying property then your lawyer can apply for you.


----------

